# Suppliers tools



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you keep those weird wrenches that the suppliers give to install faucets with in hopes you may need to use it somewhere else, or do you leave them with the HO for the next plumber?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to either keep it or throw it away. Give it to the ho and they may fix something themselves (by accident) and not call me.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I save everything. It doesn't help much since I usually can't find it later. But yes, I have a number of wrenches for the faucet nuts such as the ones Moen uses.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Herk, you sound like me! I cant find half of what I know I have.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Leave nothing on the job. I usually leave my card under the sink or vanity. I always have those special tools for the job thats why I make the big bucks.


----------

